# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Διαμόρφωση κλουβιού για parrotlet

## perry

Γεια σας παιδιά.Εδω και λίγο καιρό εχω πάρει την απόφαση να κάνω τα πουλάκια μου 2..Πέρα απο το καναρινάκι μου, αποφάσισα να πάρω τους επόμενους μήνες και ενα parrotlet.Εχω διαβάσει τα πάντα για αυτά και νομίζω ειμαι έτοιμος να κάνω οσα πρέπει για να ειναι το πουλάκι ευτυχισμένο κοντά μου.Μέσα σε αυτά θελησα να διαμορφώσω απο πριν το κλουβάκι του για να ειναι έτοιμο οταν το υποδεχτώ και να κάνω την διαμονή του ευκολότερη.Παρακάτω σας παρουσιάζω το μελλοντικό σπιτάκι του.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ το βρίσκω εκπληκτικά ωραία και ευρύχωρο!! Με το καλό να υποδεχθείς τον/την νέο/α φίλο/η σου!!  :Happy:

----------


## perry

Ευχαριστω πολυ Ευθυμη.Το διαμορφωσα οσο καλυτερα μπορουσα.Το θεμα ειναι τωρα να βρω και το πουλακι  :Happy: .Κλεινω προς το εκτροφειο γιατι δεν εμπιστευομαι καποιο πετ σοπ γιατι η πολη μας δεν εχει οπως ξερεις και πολλες επιλογες. *****************

----------


## Giorgekid

Μπραβο !!!!!!πολυ ωραιο!!!!μονο να ρωτησω κατι.....το ανοξειδωτο μπολακι ειναι για το νερο?αν ναι καλυτερα να το κανεις μπωλ για τροφη γιατι μπορει να πνιγει εκει μεσα!!!!!και να βαλεις μια ποτιστρα!!!!ασε που σε ανοιχτο μπωλ θα κουτσουλαει μεσα και θα παθει δηλητηριαση αν πιει απο κουτσουλημενο νερο!!!!

----------


## perry

Για ταιστρα το προοριζω..αν δεις καλα διπλα στην πατηθρα με τα σκοινικια δεξια του χω ποτιστρα κανονικη

----------


## Giorgekid

Ααααααααα!!!!σορρυ για την παρατηρηση!!!!δεν φαινεται καλα!!!!μπορεις να αφιρεσεις τις αλλες δυο λοιπον γιατι και οι τρεις ταιστρες ειναι πολυ για ενα παροτλετ!!!

----------


## perry

Δεν πειραζει φιλε μου..και εγω για αυτο εβαλα την φωτο για να μου πειτε τυχον διορθωσεις

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό δεν πρόσεξα!! Η ταίστρα η μεταλλική θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί στο χαμηλότερο σημείο του κλουβιού και όχι κάτω από πατήθρες για να μην κουτσουληθεί. Αυτό γίνεται για να υπάρχει περισσότερος χώρος πάνω, και όταν πεινάει το πουλάκι να πηγαίνει κάτω. Έτσι εκμεταλλευόμαστε όλο τον διαθέσιμο χώρο του κλουβιού!!

----------


## perry

Απλα την εβαλα εκει γιατι ειναι κοντα στην πορτα και τον πρωτο καιρο να μην ανησυχω το πουλακι που θα βαζω τα χερια μου..Να την μεταφερω κατω δεξια?

----------


## Efthimis98

Κάτω δεξιά έχεις πατήθρα... βρες ένα μέρος ώστε να μην μπορεί το πουλάκι να κάθεται από πάνω και να κουτσουλάει μέσα!!

----------


## Vrasidas

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σύντομα θα δεις τι "βολεύει" το πουλάκι και ανάλογα θα "αναδιαμορφώσεις" το κλουβάκι. Για παράδειγμα ίσως να μην τον βολεύει στη μέση το σκοινένιο παιγνίδι (γι' αυτό κι εγώ που το είχα αρχικά εκεί, το έβαλα στην άκρη και ο Ερνέστο το έκανε...κρεββατοκάμαρα  :Happy:  )
Σίγουρα έχει παιγνιδάκια, έχει μέρη για "ακροβατικά" και δε θα βαρεθεί ο μικρούλης. Και όπως σου είπα σίγουρα θα κάνεις και τις διορθώσεις σου αφού "συζητήσεις" και με το νεο σου φιλαράκι.

Οσον αφορά τις ταϊστρες εγώ έχω βρει την υγειά μου με τις πλαστικές διαφανείς, αλλά αυτό φυσικά έχει να κάνει και με το κάθε πουλάκι. 

Καλώς να τον δεχτείς και να περάσετε πολλά-πολλά υπέροχα χρόνια μαζί!

----------


## perry

Ναι ετσι ειναι..Λογαριαζουμε χωρις τον ξενοδοχο εμεις  :Jumping0046: ..Παντως προς το παρων την μετακινησα στην μεση χαμηλα κατω απο την πορτα..η μεσαια πατηθρα ειναι πιο μικρη και ετσι δεν φτανει απο πανω..Ετσι θα χει περισσοτερο χωρο νομιζω.

----------


## Giorgekid

Μπραβο!!!!!!!πολυ καλα!!!!!!αλλη μια,παρατηρηση απο εμενα:τα παιχνιδια που εχουν σχοινια να κρεμονται στις ακρες τους κοψε τα γιατι μπορει να πιαστει το ποδαρακι η το κεφαλι του φιλου σου και μετα.......θα κλαις μια ζωη αδικα!!!!!!επιςης κρατηςε μονο 3 ταιςτρες: μια για τα σπορια-μια για τα φρουτα-και μια για την αυγοτροφη που θα του φτιαξεις καποια στιγμη αλλα μια απο τις 4 που εχεις πρεπει να τις αφαιρεςεις.....(εγω προτεινω μια ;πο τις δυο διαφανεις πλαςτικες)...και μολις το κανεις και αυτο βαλε και αλλη φωτο!!!!

----------


## perry

Απλα εγω εβαλα 4 ταιστρες γιατι υπολογισα ως εξης: η μια η μεταλλικη(σπορια),η μια η πλαστικη η ασπρη φρουτο ή οτι αλλο βαλω,η μια η διαφανη αυγοτροφη και η αλλη διαφανη πετρουλες και ιχνοστοιχεια για χωνεψη.

----------


## Giorgekid

Ωραιος αν και τι εννοεις πετρουλες?πετρα ασβεστιου και σουπιοκοκκαλο?αυτα ειναι σε μορφη στερεη οχι σκονης .....αν ενμοεις αυτην την αμμο με κοχυλια τοτε ναι και εγω τους βαζω που και που αν και δεν την ακουμπανε......καλυτερα αν θες βαλε την για υποστρωμα αν και θαμτην παιρνει ο αερας και θα σου κανει το μπαλκονι χαλια!!!

----------


## perry

Ειναι μεταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεια για πτηνα.Περιεχουν ασβεστιο,φωσφορο και κοκκους απο στρειδι  νομιζω που βοηθουν στην αναπτυξη γερων οστων.

----------


## Giorgekid

Σε βλεπω διαβασμενο!ηταν ερωτηση-παγιδα!!!!!αλλα μου την εφερες!!!!μπραβο σου!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ειναι μεταλλα και ιχνοστοιχεια για πτηνα.Περιεχουν ασβεστιο,φωσφορο και κοκκους απο στρειδι  νομιζω που βοηθουν στην αναπτυξη γερων οστων.





> Ωραιος αν και τι εννοεις πετρουλες?πετρα ασβεστιου και σουπιοκοκκαλο?


Δηλαδή τα γνωστά σε εμάς, grit ή τριμμένα όστρακα... !!

----------


## Giorgekid

> Δηλαδή τα γνωστά σε εμάς, grit ή τριμμένα όστρακα... !!


Και για αλλη μια φορα ο ευθυμης εχει δικιο.......ελεος πια αυτο το δικιο του!!!!!!(πλακιτσα!!)

----------


## perry

Απλα πεφτει πολυ διαβασμα του forum εδω και 2 χρονια παιδια για αυτο..Απο ασχετος μπορω να πω και εγω πως εμαθα 2-3 πραγματακια  :Happy:

----------


## e2014

περικλη πολυ ωραιο ο μελλοντικο σπιτικο του φιλου σου!! με το καλο να τον υποδεχτεις και να τον παρουσιασεις να τον δουμε!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

> Απλα πεφτει πολυ διαβασμα του forum εδω και 2 χρονια παιδια για αυτο..Απο ασχετος μπορω να πω και εγω πως εμαθα 2-3 πραγματακια


Και καλα εκανες!!!!!!οπως ειναι και καθε ιδιοκτητης οποιουδηποτε πτηνου πρεπει να ξερει ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ τα βασικα και καλο θα ηταν και τα δευτερευοντα να τα ξερει!!!!!αλλη μια φορα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ που μεσα απο το διαβασμα που εχεις ριξει δειχνεις πανω απο ολα πως τα αγαπας και ενδιαφερεσαι για αυτα!το παροτλετακι σου θα ειναι πολυ τυχερο μαζι σου!!!!

----------


## perry

Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργο για τα καλα σου λογια..

----------


## perry

Απλα να ενημερωσω οτι επειδη εχω καποιες δυσκολιες στο να βρω το παρροτλετακι που θελω(μικρο ηλικιακια,ταισμενο στο χερι,να αποφυγω ταλαιπωρια αποστολης με λεωφοριο κτλ) υπαρχει ενα ενδεχομενο να παρω budgie τελικα καθως ενας γνωστος μου ειχε γεννα και μετα τα πασχα τα μικρα θα απογαλακτιστουν..Οπως και να χει θα σας ενημερωσω μετα τις γιορτες και θα σηκωσω και τις φωτογραφιες απο τον καινουριο μου φιλο..Ευχαριστω για ολα..

----------


## Giorgekid

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την αποφαση σου!!!!!!πιστευω πως θα εχεις ηδη αρχισει το διαβασμα ε?να ξερεις πως δεν ειναι πολλοι οι ανθρωποι που θα παραιτουσαν την αποφαση τους για ενα φτερωτο για ενα αλλο γιατι θα ταλαιπωρηθει το φτερωτο στην μεταφορα!!!!!!με το καλο και θελουμ πολλες φωτο ε?μην το ξεχασεις!!!!

----------


## perry

Χαχα ναι ασε  :Happy: ..Τουλαχιστον το οτι θα ειναι ταισμενo στο χερι ελπιζω οτι θα με βοηθησει να κανουμε μια καλη αρχη  :Happy:

----------


## stephan

> Τουλαχιστον το οτι θα ειναι ταισμενo στο χερι ελπιζω οτι θα με βοηθησει να κανουμε μια καλη αρχη


Μπα δεν νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα σε βοηθήσει και πολύ, ταϊσμένο στο χέρι δεν σημαίνει ήμερο αλλά εξαρτημένο. Καλύτερα να πάρεις παπαγαλάκι όσο ποιο νεαρό γίνεται αλλά να έχει απογαλακτιστεί από τους γονείς του έτσι )ιδιαίτερα να μιλάμε για πάρροτλετ που είναι πολύ κοινωνικά πουλιά) δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με την εκπαίδευση και θα εξαλείψεις και το όποιο ρίσκο που παίρνεις, όσον αφορά την υγεία του παπαγάλου, όταν αγοράζεις ένα ταϊσμένο στο χέρι. 
Αυτή την περίοδο δεν θα βρεις παπαγάλο όπως τον θέλεις διότι οι περισσότεροι νεοσσοί είναι ακόμα πολύ μικροί για να αποχωριστούν τους γονείς τους.

----------


## lagreco69

Πες τα βρε Στεφανε! γιατι εχουν πιαστει τα δαχτυλα μου να τα γραφω εγω. 

Τα ταισμενα πτηνα στο χερι ειναι *κινδυνος.*

Παρακατω σου γραφω τεσσερις σημαντικους λογους για να το ξανασκεφτεις. 


Τα αρπαγμενα απο τους γονεις τους και ταισμενα στο χερι .. 

(1) Δεν εχουν τα σωστα αντισωματα απο τους γονεις τους. καμια κρεμα δεν μπορει να τους τα προσφερει. 

(2) 80% + κινδυνος για μυκητες και γενικως πολυ ευαλωτα σε αρρωστιες, λογω ελλειψης των σωστων αντισωματων. 

(3) δεν εχουν την κοινωνικοτητα που πρεπει με αλλα πτηνα. συχνα δεν ειναι καλοι γονεις, γιατι δεν εμαθαν ποτε απο τους δικους τους, πως να ειναι. 

(4) Τα ταισμενα στο χερι πτηνα, ειναι απολυτα εξαρτημενα στους ανθρωπους. ειναι πτηνα με μπερδεμενα τα πραγματικα τους ενστικτα, μονο και μονο για το "εγω" των ανθρωπων. 


Ημερος παπαγαλος και δεκτικος στο ανθρωπινο χερι, ειναι ο παπαγαλος που του εχουμε κερδισει την επιστοσυνη. ειτε ειναι δυο μηνων ειτε δυο χρονων. 


Δεν υπαρχει απολυτως τιποτα το θετικο! σε ενα ταισμενο πτηνο. 

Εμπεδωστε το! για να ζησουμε εμεις καλα .. και αυτα καλυτερα.

----------


## perry

Σιγουρα εχεις δικιο σε αυτα που λες γιατι και η κοινη λογικη λεει οτι η φυση ξερει καλυτερα την δουλεια της..Απλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βρεις ενα πουλακι με ολα οσα θες..Και η καθε περιπτωση εχει τα δικα της θετικα και αρνητικα..Παραδειγμα και η επιλογη του πετ σοπ ειναι μια απο τις χειροτερες γιατι τα περισσοτερα πτηνα ειναι ηδη αρρωστα..Αλλα και το εκτροφειο περα απο την δοκιμασια της μεταφορας του πτηνου μεσω λεωφορειου(για εμας που ειμαστε στην επαρχια δεν σου εξασφαλιζει σιγουρα οτι το πτηνο δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι γιατι οι περισσοτεροι νομιζω τετοια δινουν..Η μονη περιπτωση λοιπον ειναι ή να κανεις δικια σου γεννα και να αφησεις την φυση να κανει την δουλεια της ή να ξερεις εναν εμπιστο ανθρωπο να σου κανει αυτος την ιδια διαδικασια..

----------


## Giorgekid

Εγω στα δυο τελευταια μπατζι μου που τα πηρα 4 μηνων δεν δαγκωναν και καθονταν στο χερι μου απο την 1η μερα!!πληρως ταισμενα απο τους γονεις!στο λεω πως θα μετανιωσεις εαν παρεις ταισμενο στο χερι.....οπως λεει και ο jk ειναι πιο επιρρεπη σε ασθενειες με μυκητες κτλ.....δεν νομιζω πως θες καθε εβδομαδα και αλλη ασθενεια....απο εκει και περα εσυ αποφασιζεις.....και στο κατω κατω τα ταισμενα στο χερι ειναι λεει ακριβα επειδη.....πρεπει να ταιστουν με ειδικη ακριβη κρεμα....οποτε δεν συμφερει...

----------


## blackmailer

Ταισμένα απο τους γονείς τις πρώτες 3-4 εβδομάδες και μετά με κρέμα θα ήταν καλύτερα μήπως? έχω ακούσει για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις εδώ στα Χανιά τουλάχιστον...

----------


## Efthimis98

Νεκτάριε, η καλύτερη περίπτωση θα ήταν τα μικρά να έμεναν με τους γονείς τους, να ασχολιόταν ο εκτροφέας-ιδιώτης με το πουλάκι καθημερινά από 10-20 λεπτάκια κάθε πρωί και απόγευμα, και αν σώνι και ντε θέλει ο πελάτης να είναι ταισμένο στο χέρι, να ταίζεται ΜΟΝΟ λίγες μέρες πριν τον απογαλακτισμό!
Αν και όπως είπαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω, το τάισμα μόνο εξάρτηση προκαλεί ... που στον μελλοντικό κάτοχο θα δημιουργήσει αρκετά έως και πολλά προβλήματα!!

ΑΛΛΑ, σε αυτό δεν φταίει κανείς άλλος παρά εμείς, που έχουμε συμβιβαστεί με κάτι τέτοιο, αφού η ζήτηση για εξολοκλήρου ταισμένα στο χέρι μικρά έχει ανοδική πορεία, νομίζοντας ότι έτσι θα μας φύγει το βάρος της εξημέρωσης!!

----------


## blackmailer

Nαι φυσικά και αυτή είναι η καλύτερη περίπτωση. Σε μια εποχή όμως που έχουμε μάθει όλα να τα έχουμε έτοιμα και απλά να πληρώνουμε για να τα αποκτήσουμε δυστυχώς έχει επικρατήσει το ταισμα απο τον εκτροφέα για να το βρούμε εμείς έτοιμο !!

----------


## e2014

εγω παλι εχω ακουσει οτι τα ταισμενα τις πρωτες 20 - 25 μερες απο τους γονεις τους για να εχουν τα καταλληλα αντισωματα,και τις υπολοιπες 20 μερες απο τον ανθρωπο μεχρι να απογαλακτιστουν ειναι μια χαρα..... τωρα γενικα οι αποψεις διαφερουν....

----------


## perry

Μετα και τις τελευταιες αλλαγες μου..ετοιμο πιστευω  :Happy:

----------


## Giorgekid

Περικλη μονο να κοψεις τα σχοινια που περισσευουν απο τα δυο παιχνιδια-πατηθρες και εισαι οκ!!!!!γιατι μπορει το πουλακι να πνιγει εκει

----------


## binary

Πολύ Όμορφο Περικλή το κλουβί!

Πρόσεχε 'κλωστές' και οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορεί να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στο Πουλάκι - όπως να 'πιαστούν' τα νύχια του για παράδειγμα.

----------


## perry

Εγινε παιδια..Μολις τα κοψα απο την πατηθρα την κουνια και το μεσαιο πολυχρωμο κλαδακι για κουρνιασμα..δεν εμεινε κατι αλλο

----------


## binary

Περικλή, *προσωπική μου γνώμη και μόνο* να μην βάλω στο κλουβί που έχω ένα parrotlet για παράδειγμα πατήθρα που έχει κλωστές. 

Τα παιδιά εδώ έχουν μεγαλύτερη εμπειρία και γνωρίζουν τι είναι κατάλληλο ή όχι για ένα κλουβί Παπαγάλου.

----------


## perry

Βασικα τωρα το κοψα και δεν προεξεχει τπτ..αλλα και αν δω οτι υπαρχει κινδυνος βγαζοντας το σχοινι αφαιρουνται τα μικρα ξυλακια που στερεωνει και μενει μονο η κεντρικη βεργα..οποτε δεν υπαρχει θεμα νομιζω

----------


## Giorgekid

Με αυτο δεν νομιζω να εχεις θεμα!!!!!αν και αν καταλαβα σωστα ο νεκταριος εννοει την πολυχρωμη πατηθρα  στο κεντρο του κλουβιου αν και οταν δεις οτι αρχιζουν και προεξεχουν θα πρεπει να την βγαλεις για ευνοητους λογους

----------


## perry

Αυτο παιδια ειναι το καινουριο μου budgie..Σας ακουσα και δεν πηρα τελικα ταισμενο στο χερι..Ειναι σχετικα μικρο 2 μηνων απο οτι μου ειπαν απλα επειδη ειναι ακομα μικρο δεν μπορουσε το παιδι να μου πει το φυλο του με σιγουρια για αυτο περιμενω απο εσας..

----------


## perry

Και ακομα μια φωτο γιατι η αλλη ηταν λιγο θολη.

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι τόσο όμορφο, μέσα σε ένα κλουβοπαράδεισο!!  :Happy: 
Να τον χαίρεσαι και να σου ζήσει!!

----------


## perry

Ευχαριστω πολυ..ειναι πολυ ησυχο ως τωρα(μαλλον θηλυκο θα ειναι)..την φωνουλα του την ακουσα μονο κατα την μεταφορα το μεσημερι που φοβηθηκε..και ακομα δεν εχει φαει τιποτα αλλα λογικα ειναι απο το στρες.

----------


## binary

Περικλή Καλησπέρα.

Να τον / την Χαίρεσαι, και να περάσετε *πάρα πολλά* Όμορφα Χρόνια Μαζί Παρέα. Είναι απίστευτη 'φάτσα'.

Δώσε χρόνο στο πουλάκι να 'προσαρμοστεί' στο νέο του κλουβί και σπίτι. Μην βιαστείς για τίποτα και τήρησε την 'Καραντίνα' των 40 ημερών. 

Όταν πήρα τον πρώτο μου Παπαγάλο - την April - ήταν σε άσχημη κατάσταση και *πάρα πολύ* φοβισμένη. Τώρα - μετά από 30 μέρες - ανοίγω την πόρτα του κλουβιού της για να της βάλω τροφή και δεν φοβάται καθόλου... δεν κουνιέται από την πατήθρα της! Την χαιδεύω στο κεφαλάκι και το γυρίζει αριστερά ή δεξιά για να την ξύσω!

Εάν έχεις υπομονή και τους δώσεις Αγάπη, θα δεις πόσο Υπέροχα Πλάσματα είναι!

Τις Ευχές μου για τα 'Καλύτερα'.

----------


## Giorgekid

Γλυκουλι ειναι!!!!!!!!καλη τυχη στην εξημερωση!!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

πολυ ωραιο το φιλαρακι σου οτι γενους κι αν ειναι...να περασετε ομορφα μαζι και να μας βαζετε φωτος να τον/την καμαρωνουμε...

----------


## perry

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους..Τα νεα της 1ης μερας(λιγοτερες απο 24 ωρες) σχεδον: Ενω χθες μου το παιζε ψοφιος κοριος σημερα το πρωι εκανε ενα τεταρτακι δοκιμαστικο στο κλουβι μετα φωνης και πηγαινε εδω και εκει δοκιμασε ολες τις πατηθρες και τα παιχνιδια..Και τον τσακωσα να τρωει και 3-4 σπορακια..Μετα παλι ησυχασε..Καλα παμε ετσι?

----------


## blackmailer

Όλα μια χαρά...μαθαίνει το νέο του σπιτικό!! σιγά σιγά θα βρει τους ρυθμούς του. Καλημέρα απο Χανιά!

----------


## blackmailer

Το μικρο σας πως παει? Βρισκει τους ρυθμους του σιγα σιγα?

Sent from my rk30sdk using Tapatalk

----------


## perry

Ολα καλα αν και περασαμε απο χιλια κυματα..Λοιπον εχουμε και λεμε..Την επομενη μερα το πρωι ειχαμε διαρροια για λιγες ωρες..Ειδα οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο λογω στρες αλλαγης περιβαλλοντος και οντως μετα απο λιγο του περασε..Αφου λοιπον το λυσαμε αυτο μετα εμπαινε μεσα στις ταιστρες κλειστου τυπου τις τυπικες που βαζουν στα κλουβια και πετουσε ολη την τροφη του εξω..Αφου ψαχτηκα λιγο ειδα οτι υπαρχουν καποιες πλαστικες με χωρισματα και του πηρα την επομενη μερα και ολα καλα τρωει απο εκει σωστα..Επειτα δεν τον ειχα δει καθολου να πινει νερο και αρχισα να ανησυχω..Αλλα ενταξει τον πετυχα να πινει καποια στιγμη μετα..Τωρα οσο αφορα την εξοικιωση με το περιβαλλον παμε καλα..δηλαδη βαλαμε το βραδυ το κεφαλι μεσα σταδιακα για να κοιμηθουμε και χθες σηκωσαμε και το ποδαρακι το ενα..Οταν παω κοντα(εξω απο το κλουβι) και του μιλαω ηρεμει και κλεινει τα ματακια..Αλλα αν βαλω το χερι μεσα για αλλαγη τροφης αλλαζουμε πατηθρα  :: ..Κατα τα αλλα κινειται ολη μερα μιλαει κραζει κτλ

----------


## Giorgekid

Θελουμε φωτο!!!!!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Πολύ καλά τα νέα σου λοιπόν...εφοδιάσου με υπομονή και με την αγάπη που δείχνεις ως τώρα όλα καλά θα πάνε... Φώτο εννοείται θέλουμε πάντα!!!

----------


## perry

Ναι θα βαλω συντομα φωτο με τον μικρο-η

----------


## perry

Γραφω απλα για ενημερωση μετα απο 36 μερες περιπου του μικρου μου..Εχει πια προσαρμοστει στο περιβαλλον του μπορω να πω..αλλα δεν εχει εξημερωθει πληρως..Δηλαδη μπορει να μην φοβαται πλεον οταν βαζω χερια μεσα στο κλουβι απλα δεν πλησιαζει κιολας :winky: ..2 φορες που πλησιασα με το δαχτυλο μου στην πατηθρα που καθεται δεν αντεδρασε απλα πηγε να το δαγκωσει οταν το πηγα πολυ κοντα..Οσο αφορα το θεμα του φαγητου τρωει τα σπορια του με ευχαριστηση αλλα και το τσαμπι κεχρι που του βαζω..Απο ολα τα αλλα που του εβαλα κατα καιρους δοκιμασε αυγο και μηλο αλλα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ξετρελαθηκε κιολας..εγω συνεχιζω να του βαζω και ελπιζω να συνηθισει να τα τρωει..Τελος σημερα ειδα στον πατο καποια πουπουλακια και συμπεραινω οτι ισως μπαινει σε πτεροροια..Χωρις να ξερω την ακριβη ημερομηνια γεννησης του πρεπει να ειναι 3.5 μηνων..

----------


## Giorgekid

Περικλή το τσαμπί δεν ειναι καλο για αυτα........τα κανει να παθαίνουν......και εφοσον του αρεσει μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιείς στην εκπαίδευση!οχι σε καθημερινή βαση......φιλικα παντα!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Περικλή το τσαμπί δεν ειναι καλο για αυτα........τα κανει να παθαίνουν......


Τι λες; Που το άκουσες εσύ αυτό;

----------


## Giorgekid

Ευθυμη λαθος!!! Μαλλον καταλαβες οτι τα κανει να πεθαίνουν......οχι εννοουσα οτι τα κανει να παίρνουν λιπος απλα το ipad εχει αυτόματη διόρθωση!!!!!χιλια συγγνωμη!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Α, πες το έτσι.. τρόμαξα!!  :Happy: 
Βασικά, ποιο επικίνδυνα είναι τα στικς και όχι το κεχρί σε τσαμπί !! Βέβαια, δεν θα πρέπει επίσης να υπάρχει σε μόνιμη βάση, αφού πολλά πουλιά το αντικαθιστούν με το βασικό μείγμα τροφής τους, κάτι που δεν θέλουμε...

----------


## Giorgekid

Αυτο εννοουσα.......σε εκανα να φρικαρεις ε???και εγω φρικαρα μολις το ειδα......και σκέφτηκα:"τι ειναι αυτα που λεω μωρε......εγω τα εγραψα αυτα???"αχχαχαχα

----------


## perry

Χεχε ενταξει το παρατηρησα και εγω..οποτε εννοειται πλεον οτι δεν του βαζω καθε μερα γιατι οντως ειδα οτι τον πρωτο καιρο επεσε με τα μουτρα και ψιλοεγραφε την τροφη του την αλλη(μαλλον γιατι δεν ειχε ξαναφαει και ηταν καλη αναπαντεχα καινουρια γευση) αλλα μετα το ισορροπησε και ετρωγε κανονικα και απο τα 2..

----------


## Giorgekid

Περικλή χίλια συγγνωμη για το λαθος ελπιζω να μην σε άγχωσα.....!!!!!!αλλα 1 ειναι σιγουρο:δεν πεθαίνουν απο το κεχρι!!!χααχαχαχ  ::

----------


## perry

χαχα ενταξει δεν αγχωθηκα πολυ γιατι ειχα διαβασει καπου αυτο στο ιντερνετ οποτε λεω λαθος θα εκανε..

Τσαμπιά από κεχρί και άλλες λιχουδιές 
Στα παπαγαλακια μας, οπως και στα ελευθερα πουλια αρεσει να τσιμπολογουν τους σπορους στη φυσικη τους κατασταση.Απο τους σπορους που βρισκονται στις ταιστρες προτιμουν περισσοτερο τα τσαμπια του κεχριου , αδιαφορο εαν ειναι κοκκινο η κιτρινο. Τα αρρωστα πουλια,τα οποια αφηνουν τη συνηθη τροφη,μπορουν συχνα να ξαναρχισουν να τρωνε χαρη στο κεχρι που τοσο πολυ αγαπουν.Οι σποροι αυτων των τσαμπιων δεν εχουν ξεραθει τελειως και ειναι πιο ευπεπτοι απο την συνηθισμενη τροφη.

----------


## perry

Σημερινες  :Jumping0046:

----------


## perry



----------


## perry

Καλημερα..Σημερα ειχαμε μια ευχαριστη εξελιξη..Μετα απο 1,5 μηνα καταφερα και τον εκανα και εφαγε απο το χερι μου ενα μικρο τσαμπι κεχρι..Καπου ειχα διαβασα οτι ειναι καλο σημαδι εξημερωσης γιατι στην φυση τους το ταισμα σημαινει φροντιδα,αγαπη κτλ..Ετσι ειναι?

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θα αρχισω λεγοντας οτι ειναι ε-ξαι-ρε-τι-κοοοο τοσο το κλουβι οσο και το πουλακι σου!!!!! :winky: Λοιπον ηθελα να σου πω οτι καλο θα ηταν τα στικ με τα κολλημενα σπορια να τα αποφευγεις,ενω τα τσαμπια με το κεχρι ειναι 100% φυσικο προιον(ιδεα ,θα μπορουσες να παρεις σπορια απο το τσαμπι και να τα φυτεψεις κιολας να εχεις τα δικα σου τσαμπια με κεχρι!!!) ,θα το κοψεις σε τρια κομματακια και θα δινεις το ενα τριτο καθε δευτερα , πεμπτη  και σαββατο για παραδειγμα!!Το οτι εφαγε απο το χερι σου ειναι πολυ καλο,αφησε το ετσι να τρωει για δυο βδομαδες απο το χερι σου και μετα δοκιμασε να βαλεις στην ακρη ακρη της παλαμης σου λιγα σπορακια να δουμε τι θα κανει!!!Να ξερεις οτι τα budgie δεν πινουν πολυ νερο,ελαχιστες φορες θα τα πετυχεις,αυτο δεν σημαινει ομως οτι δεν πρεπει να μην τους εχεις(στην πατριδα τους δεν μπορουν να διανυουν τοσο μεγαλες αποστασεις να πηγαινουν στους λιγοστους νερολακους και για αυτο η φυση προνοησε και τα δημιουργησε ετσι "αθεκτικα").Το χρωμα του χαλινου,αυτο το απαλο ροζ μου φαινεται πως ειναι αρσενικο και σιγα σιγα οοοσο μεγαλωνει θα γινεται πιο εντονο θα φτασει να ειναι ενα σκουρο μωβ-γαλαζιο και τελικα ενα σκουρο μπλε χρωμα!!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## perry

Το χαλινο του αυτη τη στιγμη που μιλαμε εχει αλλαξει λιγο απο αυτο που ειχε οταν τον πηρα..δηλαδη ειναι καπως ασπρο προς τα ρουθουνια ψηλα και πιο κατω ενα μοβ με λιγο γαλαζιο ανοιχτο καπως..Και επισης περναει και πτεροροια(μαλλον των 4 μηνων) γιατι βρισκω πολλα πουπουλα και βγαινουν καινουρια φτερα παντου που μοιαζουν με καρφιτσες..

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τοτε το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να βαζεις φωτογραφιες μεχρι να φτασουμε στο σωστο αποτελεσμα,μεχρι τοτε να σκεφτεσαι ονοματακι για τον/την φιλη σου...

----------


## CreCkotiels

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...κια-budgie

----------


## perry

Νομιζω πως μοιαζει καπως με την 1η φωτο που λεει οτι ειναι νεαρο αρσενικο budgie..Θα δειξει παντως δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος..Σημερα του εβαλα και λιγα σπορακια πανω στην παλαμη μου στην ακρη προς τα δακτυλα και εφαγε και παλι..πιστευω πως παμε καλα..Απο οτι εχω διαβασει το επομενο βημα ειναι να ανεβει σιγα σιγα πανω στην παλαμη μου ή στα δαχτυλα..

----------


## Giorgekid

Μπραβο Περικλή!!!!!!απο τα λεγόμενα σου και μονο καταλαβαινω οτι το αγαπας και το νοιάζεσαι πολυ!!!!!!θελω εαν μεγαααααααλο φωτορεπορτάζ!!!χιχιχιχι  ::

----------


## perry

Φαγαμε και σημερα

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοο...απ'οτι βλεπω ολα πανε κατευχην...!!!!!Συγχαρητηρια και καλη συμβιωση!! :Jumping0045:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ καλά νέα να δέχεται τροφή από το χέρι σου. Συνέχισε με σταθερά βήματα και όλα θα πάνε απολύτως καλά... !!  :Happy:

----------

